# BMW paint - which polish / pad combo?



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

I intend to look at 'correcting' the paint on my Z4 soon. I've always read that the paint on BMWs tends to be quite 'hard' - so which polish / pad combo would you guys recommend? It has the usual defects, a few swirls and RDS but also holograms.

I have a DAS Pro and have used Menzerna polishes and CG Hex pads in the past to great effect - so if you could recommend something within these ranges that would suit that'd be great!

Cheers!


----------



## skally (May 10, 2014)

What Menzerna polishes do you have?

I think a Menzerna 2200 or 2500 with a hard pad should be ok.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't find them so will be buying new.

After looking on here it seems that FG400 is recommended with something like CG green hex pads - but i'm concerned this will be too severe?


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

German paint is TYPICALLY very hard so you need to go for an aggressive combo but in the interest of preserving as much clear coat as possible go from the least aggressive combo upwards. 

I would speculate that you'll need either Menzerna FG400 or Meguiars M101 with a cyan lake country hydrotech. If you're using the FG400 you'll want to use a pad like the LC Hydrotech which won't absorb as much product and thus won't release product when it's not wanted. If you're wanting to use the CG Hex pads (probably need green or orange) then go M101.

Chances are you'll want to refine it afterwards with something like SF4000 and a tangerine Hydrotech pad or M205 with a white / green CG Hex :thumb:


----------



## skally (May 10, 2014)

The FG400 isn't that good with da dual Action polisher.

The Menzerna polishes are made to work with hard Pads.

Or You could try a microfibre Pad with a compound like Menzerna 2200, then Menzerna 4000 and a Orange Hex Logic Pad.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 17, 2013)

I have an e60 5 series a das pro, hexlogic pads and menzerna polish and compounds but I am seriously considering meguiars microfibre system when I next get the energy to do some correction. I found hex and menz slow going but that maybe down to my technique.


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

gex23 said:


> I can't find them so will be buying new.
> 
> After looking on here it seems that FG400 is recommended with something like CG green hex pads - but i'm concerned this will be too severe?


I wouldn't use the Hex pads with the FG400.

FG400 is a DAT polish and with the open cells in the Hex pads its possible that unworked polish will be absorbed and released at varying points meaning you'll be working some partially worked / broken down abrasives as well as some less worked / broken down abrasives, possibly influencing the finish you'll get


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers for all the feedback guys . It'd explain how slow going the process was on my R26 using hex pads and Menz polish then!

Forgive me - but which pad in the LC CCS range is the 'cyan' pad?

How does Meguars 105 with CG green Hex pad sound for initial correction?

Followed by Menzerna SF400 with CG white Hex pad for finishing?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Go for 101 over 105, works much better. 

do you have a rotary ?


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

gex23 said:


> Cheers for all the feedback guys . It'd explain how slow going the process was on my R26 using hex pads and Menz polish then!
> 
> Forgive me - but which pad in the LC CCS range is the 'cyan' pad?
> 
> ...


If you're not going for the Hydrotech pads then I'd be tempted to go yellow CCS (cutting) or orange CCS (light cutting) depending on how bad the defects are.

I initially tried to correct my VW CC with green CG Hex and M101 and found it had little to no impact at all. The same story with M101 and orange CCS. But it would perhaps be a good place to start and - of-course - if it works then stick with it!


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Davemm said:


> Go for 101 over 105, works much better.
> 
> do you have a rotary ?


Is 101 more or less cut compared to 105?

No rotary. DAS6 PRO.



K.M said:


> If you're not going for the Hydrotech pads then I'd be tempted to go yellow CCS (cutting) or orange CCS (light cutting) depending on how bad the defects are.
> 
> I initially tried to correct my VW CC with green CG Hex and M101 and found it had little to no impact at all. The same story with M101 and orange CCS. But it would perhaps be a good place to start and - of-course - if it works then stick with it!


I'll ditch the idea of the Hexalogic pads altogether then! LC CCS green / orange or Hyrdotech orange preferred with the Megs compound?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

101 has slightly better cut but is a lot easier to work with. less dust and slightly longer work time. 

on a css lake country pad it will do some serious cutting.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Davemm said:


> 101 has slightly better cut but is a lot easier to work with. less dust and slightly longer work time.
> 
> on a css lake country pad it will do some serious cutting.


See i'm not as experience as most of you guys, having only done some mild correction work on my past few cars (mostly RenaultSports) - so don't want something too aggressive that i'll be worried will damage the clear coat?


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

gex23 said:


> I'll ditch the idea of the Hexalogic pads altogether then! LC CCS green / orange or Hyrdotech orange preferred with the Megs compound?


I've become a fan of the Hydro-techs.

They are a closed cell (although I appreciate thats that CCS stands for) and are much firmer than the LC CCS. I find the Hydro-tech pads don't absorb anywhere near as much product as the orange CCS so forces the product to stay between the pad and the panel where it should be rather than soaking in to the pad.

The Hydro-techs - because they're much firmer - can be fairly unforgiving on contours as they don't flex or mould.

If you have the CCS pad already then maybe give it a go before forking out on new pads. Likewise if you already have the hex pads then give them a go.


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

gex23 said:


> See i'm not as experience as most of you guys, having only done some mild correction work on my past few cars (mostly RenaultSports) - so don't want something too aggressive that i'll be worried will damage the clear coat?


Don't put yourself down.

The technique is no different you just need to increase your polish / pad combo to match the harder paint. Everything else remains the same.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

HI

Have a look her i have a BMW E60 in saphireblack
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=340190


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

K.M said:


> I wouldn't use the Hex pads with the FG400.
> 
> FG400 is a DAT polish and with the open cells in the Hex pads its possible that unworked polish will be absorbed and released at varying points meaning you'll be working some partially worked / broken down abrasives as well as some less worked / broken down abrasives, possibly influencing the finish you'll get


That's great advice :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've corrected my E91 metallic saphire black bmw with Wolf's Chemicals wp-6g +yellow cutting pad with just one hit. And finishes quit nicely. Then used wp-3g medium polish to finish it with a green heavy polishing pad.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers for all the advice guys. I've ordered the Meguiars Microfibre cutting pads and compound - and plan to finish with some Menz SF plus finishing pad 

Oh and Opti-Coat to finish.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

don't forget to report the results 

good luck!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

All well and good saying paints hard butthat's a generalization,cars need to be treated as "individual" cases so treat them as because no two cars are ever the same,plus I'm hearing BMW's paint is getting thinner.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

suspal said:


> All well and good saying paints hard butthat's a generalization,cars need to be treated as "individual" cases so treat them as because no two cars are ever the same,plus I'm hearing BMW's paint is getting thinner.


I understand that - but from a purely hobbyist POV where I can't justify having several different machines / stacks of pads and shelves of polish - a starting point is required and thus a generalisation is a good starting point.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

In that case the menzerna and hex logic pads are an awesome combination if you want scholl s3 s17 and s40 are the trio to use even though i do like s20 and s30.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

K.M said:


> I wouldn't use the Hex pads with the FG400.
> 
> FG400 is a DAT polish and with the open cells in the Hex pads its possible that unworked polish will be absorbed and released at varying points meaning you'll be working some partially worked / broken down abrasives as well as some less worked / broken down abrasives, possibly influencing the finish you'll get


What's a DAT polish?

I really like Menzerna with Hex Logic. I use the ones from Flexipads.


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Rodriguez said:


> What's a DAT polish?
> 
> I really like Menzerna with Hex Logic. I use the ones from Flexipads.


SMAT - Super Micro Abrasive Technoloty

DAT - Diminishing Abrasive Technology

They work different. So DAT does exactly what it says, it diminishes as the polish is working until it is completely broken down and thus stops cutting. SMAT polishes have micro-abrasives which remain the same size throughout the process so will continue to cut and cut and cut until you stop / product flashes.

What I was saying is that if you use pads that either absorb a lot of product or has divots / gutters such as the hex-logic pads, it is likely that as you're polishing 'newer' product may be released on to the panel at any time creating variations in the abrasive size.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information. Always learning. 
Well, now I have Hex Logic so I have to work with what I have.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

So i've got the Meguiars DA cutting disc and polishing compound ordered (both pad sizes), but what finishing pad/s would you recommend?

I've been looking for the LC Hydrotech pads mentioned earlier (Tangerine ones), but not one supplier has both sizes in stock, typical!

So any alternatives? How about the Scholl concepts orange finishing pad + Menzerna SF4000?

Or even the Meguiars DA finishing pads (the only thing putting me off is the finishing polish is a polish / wax combo - and I want to apply opti-coat afterwards!)

Cheers!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

afaik, for polishing/finishing foam pads still are the best.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

There is a high degree of personal preference when it comes to pads, so I say it is not critical who makes it. 

I have become a bit lost on what products you now own or have ordered for example you say you have a Megs cutting pad and polish but there are several different ones. It has been many years since I last used any Menzerna polishes, is the SF4000 the same as the old 85RD finishing polish, if so would this potentially leave a gap between a compound and the Menz polish?

Although your paint may well be hard, best practise says to do a test section first. No point removing more paint than necessary and if some some reason the paint is soft then using a strong compound will lead to tears


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just to clarify, this is the Meguiars pad i've ordered (Both sizes) :

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/meguiars-da-microfibre-cutting-disc-5-pack-of-two.php?manufacturers_id=41

Along with this polish :

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/meguiars-da-microfibre-correction-compound-32oz.php?manufacturers_id=41

(NB it's not the Xtra cut, aggressive ones that they've just released)

Now I already have some Chemical Guys Hex pads in Green and Black but they've seen better days.

So to remove any marring caused by the Megs MF pad / polish - I was looking at something like this :

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/machine-polishing-pads/lake-country-hydrotech-pads/lake-country-hydrotech-5-5-polishing-pad/prod_837.html

Along with this polish :

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polish/menzerna-1-litre/prod_223.html

Thoughts?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification. If it was my money I would just buy a small bottle of Megs 205 and a finishing pad of your choice. This should work perfectly with the Megs MF system and 205 is really quite a flexible polish which will finish down very well


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

+1
I used that combo (D300 + M205 or M101 + M205) on a few BMW and it works


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

So..... like an idiot I ordered the finishing pads by mistake.

So now I have the cutting compound and finishing pads :lol:

I've ordered the correct 'cutting discs' now - but have a question regarding the 'finishing wax' that 'should' be used in conjunction with the aforementioned finishing discs / pads :

It says it lays down a protective layer of wax - but as i'll be protecting with opti-coat I just want to refine / polish the surface - so will it be OK to use the MF pad with something like Megs 205?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I cannot think why 205 and a MF pad would not work well together.


----------



## mad14 (Aug 25, 2010)

I've got a sapphire black BMW and used:

M105 with orange hex pad
M205 with black hex pad

Achieved good results with a Das 6 pro.

Wouldn't mind using a microfibre cutting pad to see how good it is.


----------

